# school furry haters?



## gunnerboy (Apr 30, 2008)

I was wondering how many people get accosted and ridiculed at their school


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I was popular for being myself and not giving a shit what people cared=/

I take it you are having problems?


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Apr 30, 2008)

423


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> I was wondering how many people get accosted and ridiculed at their school



Pretty much everyone who was stupid enough to parade the fact that they're furries.

Some of my friends know that I'm a pseudo-furry, and they don't really give a damn aside from occasionally, jokingly implying something about me having sex with/wanting to have sex with animals.


----------



## Turioko (Apr 30, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> I was wondering how many people get accosted and ridiculed at their school



So, are we talking about general people insulting us? Or a friend teasing you with a inside joke?  If the former, nope, if the latter, my friend needs to learn that Furfag isn't a insult.


----------



## eevachu (Apr 30, 2008)

Pshaw.  Like anyone in my school even knows what a furry is. xD 

You'll only get ridiculed if you're stupid enough to make a big deal about it.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 30, 2008)

only people who know I'm furry is my friends and people who take a peak in my sketchpad >.> and they don't seem to mind (friends) in fact I got 2 of them to like the fandom


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

I know I didn't.  People saw my art, but didn't think much about it except to say,"Wow!  You draw really good!"
I don't think even my friends knew.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 30, 2008)

i wear a dog collar with my name tag on it...people dont really notice that and lump me in with the goths...no one knows wut i am


----------



## DuncanFox (Apr 30, 2008)

eevachu said:


> You'll only get ridiculed if you're stupid enough to make a big deal about it.





David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much everyone who was stupid enough to parade the fact that they're furries.



And there we have it, folks...thread's over!

Look, here's the thing.  The furry fandom is really weird.  If you accept that, and treat your participation in it appropriately, you'll be fine.  But if you try to take it seriously, and expect that _other_ people _outside_ the fandom take it seriously too, you're going to spend the rest of your life whining about "fursecution"... and you don't want to be that guy.

(And the rest of us in the fandom don't want you to be that guy either.  He's kinda annoying.)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 30, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> And there we have it, folks...thread's over!
> 
> Look, here's the thing.  The furry fandom is really weird.  If you accept that, and treat your participation in it appropriately, you'll be fine.  But if you try to take it seriously, and expect that _other_ people _outside_ the fandom take it seriously too, you're going to spend the rest of your life whining about "fursecution"... and you don't want to be that guy.
> 
> (And the rest of us in the fandom don't want you to be that guy either.  He's kinda annoying.)



I don't know if I've seen you around before, but I like you already.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 30, 2008)

No, not really.  Most people where I live don't even know what a furry is to begin with so I really don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't know if I've seen you around before, but I like you already.



I second this.  Can we keep him?  PLEASE????!!


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much everyone who was stupid enough to parade the fact that they're furries.
> 
> Some of my friends know that I'm a pseudo-furry, and they don't really give a damn aside from occasionally, jokingly implying something about me having sex with/wanting to have sex with animals.



Ditto.


----------



## DuncanFox (Apr 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I second this.  Can we keep him?  PLEASE????!!



Well, I _guess_ so.  But you're going to have to feed me and take me for walks.  God help you if you try to get me "fixed," though.


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> And there we have it, folks...thread's over!
> 
> Look, here's the thing.  The furry fandom is really weird.  If you accept that, and treat your participation in it appropriately, you'll be fine.  But if you try to take it seriously, and expect that _other_ people _outside_ the fandom take it seriously too, you're going to spend the rest of your life whining about "fursecution"... and you don't want to be that guy.
> 
> (And the rest of us in the fandom don't want you to be that guy either.  He's kinda annoying.)



Don't tell them, who will we have to make fun of.  Think of the Lulz man!!!


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> Well, I _guess_ so.  But you're going to have to feed me and take me for walks.  God help you if you try to get me "fixed," though.



Fine, but I get to pick out the collar.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Fine, but I get to pick out the collar.



Kinky.


----------



## Rilvor (May 1, 2008)

haha, I used to wear my spiked collar, not for furry (even though that was why I bought it, back when I was far more into the furry thing), but because I like it, but they're convinced I'm going to use as a Brass Knuckles-esque weapon to punch someone in the face with, so its banned.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

I'm just getting a plain, thicker black collar when I get the money.  I've wanted one since before being furry as well.


----------



## sgolem (May 1, 2008)

Nobody cared about me.  They actually liked looking at my artwork.  The rule is don't make a big deal about something that isn't.


----------



## Beastcub (May 1, 2008)

i wore my cat ears to ceramics class cause the teacher loves cats, she loved the ears and i got complimented by others.
i love sacramento, its seems to be just close enough to san francisco to allow the general public to accept free expression...but just far enough away to keep the real freaks from comming out in the open too much >.<


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

oh god we had a straight edge punk lady in one my sociology class last year.  People ripped on her all the time about it.  Not because she was straight edge, but because she was all "Bawww people don't understand me.  I'm punk bawwww."

Pretty much don't do that and be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## Grimfang (May 1, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> Well, I _guess_ so.  But you're going to have to feed me and take me for walks.  God help you if you try to get me "fixed," though.



Well, I'll be damned... Is that you, Duncan?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 1, 2008)

Kids at school make fun of everything, why should furry be any different?


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Well, I'll be damned... Is that you, Duncan?



Noooo Is he yours?  We just found him.  I had a nice collar and tag picked out too


----------



## Grimfang (May 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Noooo Is he yours?  We just found him.  I had a nice collar and tag picked out too



haha.. You can keep him. I just have a very strong feeling I know him. It's just too much to be a coincidence xD


----------



## DarkOverord (May 1, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I know I didn't.  People saw my art, but didn't think much about it except to say,"Wow!  You draw really good!"
> I don't think even my friends knew.


Very true :/ Granted, when I was at school I was far from the best artist. But apparently better than most


----------



## Bokracroc (May 1, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't tell them, who will we have to make fun of.  Think of the Lulz man!!!


Exactly!
He can't come back and whine if we tell him to stop doing stupid things.


----------



## DuncanFox (May 1, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Well, I'll be damned... Is that you, Duncan?



Well, I _think_ I'm still me.  I mean, if I'm somebody else, then who _would_ be me?  Surely not I!  And yet, here I am.

I'm afraid I don't recognize ya, so you've probably got the wrong guy.  If it helps, I've _never_ been a green macro 'roo.  Or been on FurryMUCK ever.


----------



## Arc (May 1, 2008)

Actually I don't think anyone in my school knows, what a Furry is.
So maybe I will just go around and inform random people about it.
Good thing is, I can tell them only that, what I want them to know about it.
I think I won't mention the whole pr0n thing...

Maybe I am a bit crazy...I also like randomly telling people in the Warcraft-Forums about my Dragon-Fetish. 
Humans and their reactions are pretty funny.


----------



## Jack (May 1, 2008)

only the older grades and even then only two or three probably becaus of my size.


----------



## Slayn (May 1, 2008)

um.........my friends only know and only one of them makes fun of me for it.


----------



## Grimfang (May 1, 2008)

Slayn, where'd your avy come from? Just curious, cus I keep seeing similar styles around. I think CheezWhizLord has something from the same artist.

Ya, and I didn't even really know a whole lot of a "furry" in high school.. at least towards the beginning. But I knew a girl who was really good at furry art, and it was so foreign to me... it struck me as odd, but she drew some really cute things.


----------



## Arc (May 1, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Slayn, where'd your avy come from? Just curious, cus I keep seeing similar styles around. I think CheezWhizLord has something from the same artist.


Looks like "Joel" from this webcomic: http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080422


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Actually I don't think anyone in my school knows, what a Furry is.
> So maybe I will just go around and inform random people about it.
> Good thing is, I can tell them only that, what I want them to know about it.
> I think I won't mention the whole pr0n thing...
> ...



Same applies to me, exept the dragon fetish part ^^.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 1, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> And there we have it, folks...thread's over!
> 
> Look, here's the thing.  The furry fandom is really weird.  If you accept that, and treat your participation in it appropriately, you'll be fine.  But if you try to take it seriously, and expect that _other_ people _outside_ the fandom take it seriously too, you're going to spend the rest of your life whining about "fursecution"... and you don't want to be that guy.
> 
> (And the rest of us in the fandom don't want you to be that guy either.  He's kinda annoying.)



QFT.



DuncanFox said:


> (And the rest of us in the fandom don't want you to be that guy either.  He's kinda annoying.)



QFE. QFT. QFEverything.


----------



## Entlassen (May 1, 2008)

Not seriously. I get the occasional "yiff in hell!" from some of my friends, but that's only after I've done something to them ("hey guyz, looks what I drew!" *yiff art*).

I suppose there are these two girls that give me shit over it, but not to the extent where it really bothers me that much.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 1, 2008)

Well nobody knew what a furry was in my school, so I get to choose my cards carefuly.

All of the friends I have told are pretty interested in things like the webcomics and occasionally poke an old little tease, which is fine I guess, nothing to rat over!

I can just introduce people by showing them the good parts of the fandom (which I am glad to find in their plenties) and then later tell then that there is a minority of bad stuff.

I'll probably come out soon like some way like wearing one of those t-shirts on a non school uniform day or even a partial fursuit and going nutts, either way I'm fine, and I don't care what the idiots think of me, they can keep their opinions, they're still wrong!


----------



## Kimmerset (May 1, 2008)

Believing you're not crazy doesn't always make it true.


----------



## Grimfang (May 1, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Looks like "Joel" from this webcomic: http://concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080422



ah, this is it, indeed. Such an adorable style.. must check it out now :3

I guess it just depends on what circle of people you associate with. If you're in with a nerdy or gamer crowd, then this may be more known, but it really isn't something to be made fun of unless you make it such.


----------



## Nocturne (May 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Believing you're not crazy doesn't always make it true.



Ah, but it does reaffirm yourself.  And isn't reality relative anyway?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 1, 2008)

I have only known 1 person from my school to ever have known what Anonymous or what 4chan is (And it was in an awkward incident from a game of SSBB). I HIGHLY doubt that there are very many that have ever heard of the fandom or what it is.

But, seriously, unless you go parading 'Furry Pride' and a bunch of that other bullshit around, you won't get picked on. If you wear ears and a tail to a school that is a bunch of tight-wads, then you deserve what you get because you were an idiot.


----------



## raetrixx (May 2, 2008)

At my school I get mixed reactions. The ignorant people that don't like me but are just so damn curious to know what I draw think it's weird, and always tell me to draw people instead. 

Some people just go, "Oh, wow! You draw so good!". And then soon enough they're asking me to help draw stuff for Student Council posters.

A lot of my close friends don't actually know what "furry" means, they just think of them as anthros I guess, and they think it's cool. They're always asking me to draw them as anthros or to put them in my comic. 

And then a couple of my friends and acquaintances know what furries are, and they say it's weird and disgusting because they immediately think of yiffy art, even though I don't draw it ever. It's kind of annoying to me, but other than that they're still good friends.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (May 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Slayn, where'd your avy come from? Just curious, cus I keep seeing similar styles around. I think CheezWhizLord has something from the same artist.



CheezWizTimeLord >< (yes I know I spelled whiz wrong)


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 2, 2008)

Only if I did stuff like put on Fursuits for reasons other to make fun of the few furs that are actually like that.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

CheezWizTimeLord said:


> CheezWizTimeLord >< (yes I know I spelled whiz wrong)



Is Time Lord referring to what I think it might be referring to? Because if it is....

EXTERMINATE! _EXTERMINATE_!


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 2, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Exactly!
> He can't come back and whine if we tell him to stop doing stupid things.



Hey, is that Starscream in your Avatar? I loved that show.


On topic, if you don't want people making fun at you at school for being furry, don't advertise the fact that you're a furry. Kids tend to make fun of any one that's different.

There's a kid who posted a YouTube vid about kids at school not understanding him because he has Asperger's, uh, maybe they make fun of him because he's the arrogant, whiny little git that he comes across on the video? People who have AS are having a go at him in the comments section

I was a bit weird at school and I went through years of bullying


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

My friends know, and we mainly joke about it. Well, the ones who care to. Others are like, "wat i dun get it"

Whoa, a serious post!


----------



## Grimfang (May 2, 2008)

CheezWizTimeLord said:


> CheezWizTimeLord >< (yes I know I spelled whiz wrong)



Haha. my apologies. I knew it was something about Cheez wiz and lord was somewhere in there xD


----------



## Grimfang (May 4, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> Well, I _think_ I'm still me.  I mean, if I'm somebody else, then who _would_ be me?  Surely not I!  And yet, here I am.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't recognize ya, so you've probably got the wrong guy.  If it helps, I've _never_ been a green macro 'roo.  Or been on FurryMUCK ever.



Wait. I missed this.

No, but I mean IRL.

Cus last night, just before being completely obliterated, Grimfang (aka Nick) asked a certain Duncan he knows "Was it you?"

I meant to press the issue later, but the night wasn't that kind to me.


----------



## DuncanFox (May 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Wait. I missed this.
> 
> No, but I mean IRL.
> 
> ...



Sorry, still not me.  Checked out your profile just to be sure, and I don't recognize ya by the pic either.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

That's just what a Duncan who is avoiding a nick would say! wof wof.


----------



## Grimfang (May 4, 2008)

Alright. Next time I see you, I'm going to question you, and I'm reading up on body language that is accompanied by lies.

So.. you work on your poker face.

Unless you really aren't him.

I'm in a tough spot here because.. well.. I'm telling someone on the internet "I don't believe you." It's just that the evidence is more proof than evidence.


----------



## DuncanFox (May 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Alright. Next time I see you, I'm going to question you, and I'm reading up on body language that is accompanied by lies.
> 
> So.. you work on your poker face.
> 
> ...



:laughs:  Is this Duncan you know a fox, too?  If so, I've totally gotta meet him.  If I'm ever headed towards Virginia I'll let ya know.

Here... was your Duncan in New Jersey last Thursday?


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

whoa...

I'm trying to see through the fact that my mind has been so very broken.

Ok.. Well, I don't want to give out personal info on some guy that you probably aren't, but his whereabouts prior to 11:15ish PM are unknown to me.

I just know he/you was at home playing WoW when I was there.

ugh.. I give up.. until I see him/you next. I will question with vague, yet giveaway questions. You just have his irl name.. and I thought I wouldn't have been surprised if you turned out to be him.


----------



## Nocturne (May 5, 2008)

Im sorry, Nick.  But I don't think hes that duncan.  Good for him.


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

Nice try Duncan.  But I have news from a very reliable source, Fox News, that places you somewhere in the United States at that time.  Guess where Virginia is?

That's right.  wof wof.


----------



## DuncanFox (May 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> ugh.. I give up.. until I see him/you next. I will question with vague, yet giveaway questions. You just have his irl name.. and I thought I wouldn't have been surprised if you turned out to be him.



Heh, my IRL name is _far_ from Duncan, and will not be revealed in this place.  Revealing my general location is quite enough for me.  (I'm a regular man of mystery, here!)

Anyway, lemme know how your conversation with Duncan goes.  It should be pretty amusing.  After all, I'm the kinda guy who likes to fuck with people's minds... _or am I???_

_edit:_



Takumi_L said:


> Nice try Duncan.  But I have news from a very reliable source, Fox News, that places you somewhere in the United States at that time.  Guess where Virginia is?
> 
> That's right.  wof wof.



Oh noes!  They's _founds_ meh!


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

Dammit.

I'm completely foot-in-mouth right now.

I guess I won't go through with the interrogations. :\


----------



## Nocturne (May 5, 2008)

Well, we can still do the interrogations... just for fun .


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

I may or may not have to start worrying about such things, only time will tell. Alas, someone found my myspace out of nowhere.... I don't just hand it out.... its got everything.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

wait so, someone at your school found your myspace, which shows that you're a furry

or a furry found your myspace and is going to tell all your friends


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Found I'm furry and gay. yup, kinda screwed I think.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Huh well that not to good a few of my close friends know but only a couple know all of it. Like the fact that im bi and a furry.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

mhmm.... Kinda dodging it atm, but I'm not exactly neo, one of these days its gonna stick >.>


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

All that i can say is be furry/Gay and proud. Just dont go around advertising the fact


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

thats been the tactic so far. Not exactly in the friendliest of places.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

True. Alas i am no real help sorry


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

no worries mate. its all good.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Well I'm Linden, nice to meet you.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Lance leoghauni, obviously, nice to meet you too.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

*Hugs* Your the fist person on here that i have met (normally i just read not post)


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Lol. glad to have made your day. sheesh, whatever to do... I'm leaving over the summer anyways, so if things go sour I can still escape easily enough...


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Nice, where are you going?


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Germany.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

no spreckhan ze duetsch. but I think I get the point.... it should be great, yes.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Ah thats to bad, You will still have fun there.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

I will Learn German. A friend (a german ^_^) is going to teach me. I'm helping him with his english once I get there


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Thats cool. Where in Germany are you going?


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Stuttgart area.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Good time of year to get there


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

The farthest that im going this year is Portland OR.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

You live in germany then I take it? Linden sounds german to me...


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Linden is my online name and no just a lot of friends there and from there. Also i was going to go to germany last year but didnt have the money. I would like to go here in a year or 2 (about mid way to getting my bachlors degree) (Im 17 and starting collage as soon as im 18)


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

you know what's creepy

three guests are watching


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

ah! I see. Living in Japan at present, am hopelessly unable to get Japanese

its cause we're so hot wait wait, or we have stalkers, either way, take it as a compliment ^_^


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

I wish i was there. I love japan.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

It's cool to visit, but I'm horribly self conscious....


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

i could've gone to japan over spring break for a school trip

And yeah i know i am hot 8)


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i could've gone to japan over spring break for a school trip
> 
> And yeah i know i am hot 8)



I like to think I am, but I think I'm joking.

and VVVV My aunt lives in oregan, I liked it there.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Ah. Trade you I'm in Eugene Oregon. It sucks here and there is no need to worry about being self conscious we ever have online schools


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:


> I like to think I am, but I think I'm joking.
> 
> and VVVV My aunt lives in oregan, I liked it there.


Well let us be the judge of who is hot and also im from Colorado so i hate it here


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:


> I like to think I am, but I think I'm joking.
> 
> and VVVV My aunt lives in oregan, I liked it there.



i got you all beat, hawaii wins 

and also, yes i'm also joking when i say that i'm "hot" 
but i'm hopefully moderately attractive to _someone_ (hopefully a girl)


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

XD I'm from New Hampshire originally. well, sorta.

what? are us guys not good enough for you XDDDDD


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

*Hugs affectionatly on both Wait Wait and Lance* You can hope for a girl later use guys are here now


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Lol. I'm working on getting my Myspace's URL up on my userpage here. I can't check it really, but I can link it anyways.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Thats a good idea. I shal do that to here in a bit


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

well

i'm almost 100% sure that there are quite a few dudes at my school attracted to me
it makes things awkward, too

and also, i don't think i could ever have sex with a dude
it's just unappealing


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

yeah, no link yet, but its getting there

lol, its ok wait ^_^ I was just teasing you.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:


> yeah, no link yet, but its getting there
> 
> lol, its ok wait ^_^ I was just teasing you.



_rowr_


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

heh heh, the link to my page is up. Night all, its late here in Japan-land.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Same here We are just bit teases. Anyways im in a relationship with a girl right now and it will stay that way but i can also be with a guy and she can be with another girl


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

k night i need to go to it 420 here am that is and i have to go get prom tickets at 830 am


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

later you two

now i'm all alone


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

nvm i cant sleep at this point *Hugs wait* im here with you


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

whoa you got an avatar

neat


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Yeah i just remembered to upload it


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

i'm undecided as to what avatar i should have...

also, don't just stay up on my behalf


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

nah im also working at the same time so its fine


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

oh ok cool

i should start on my homework... (it's 1:40 AM >_>)


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Add 3 hours and thats what time it is here. Also what grade are you in?


----------



## Stryke (May 5, 2008)

Talk about de-rail XD


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

9th grade 

gotta do an outline for this history paper


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

I think the true subject died quit i while ago.


----------



## Stryke (May 5, 2008)

And I thought I was young here, I'm only in grade 10.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

I'm so happy to be done with High school. I got my GED and got out of there before i got shot. ( We have police and armed guards at school) But now im starting collage at the end of the year so im good


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> And I thought I was young here, I'm only in grade 10.


Now I feel old.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> And I thought I was young here, I'm only in grade 10.


and i'm not even the youngest here


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

its odd being the oldest here.......


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

yeah

i really don't ever want to grow up


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Well I kinda do but I live on my own to so yeah


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

'course, i hate having responsibility


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

You have to have it at one time or another also YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

well yeah i know, but i don't look forward to it

and what's with all the yiffs O_O


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Well I am a fox you know


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

awright


i don't know what my fursona may or may not be
hmm


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

You have yet to find yourself even wow the will be a magical thing when you do


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

i guess...

i actually like foxes a whole bunch, though i've never seen one in real life


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

I need someone to draw me... *cries* I cant draw very well but i can carver very well. (I carved an artic fox on at 1.5sq foot piece of pine)


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

that's pretty awesome

but i've got no artistic ability at all
i guess i'm a decent writer, all my english teachers have said that, and i've gotten 100% for english on the ACT and PSAT
and now i sound like i'm bragging >_>

but yeah, got any pictures of the carving?


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

Some where I have know clue right now but i will put the on my FA page when i find them


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

alright, cool

and i _still_ haven't finished my homework


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

What is taking you lol.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

well i had to print out a bunch of pictures and now i need to start my outline

also i'm looking at this DS game, the world ends with you

it looks really goooood


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

lol i still dont have a ds but i do want to get a ds lite soon


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

:O

what game systems do you have?  there are some great games for the DS


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

ps2 comp gamecube ps3 and thats it.


----------



## dragon_sun252 (May 5, 2008)

alas my body has had it for now i must sleep untell I am awoken. For I have a wonderful day of joys that await me.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

okay, goodnight


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 5, 2008)

I get shunned and ignored because everyone thinks I'm gay, lots of people hate me just because of that, I'd rather not have everyone know I like animal porn as well thank you.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> I like animal porn as well thank you.



 

I think _THATS_ the main reason....


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 5, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I think _THATS_ the main reason....


I just said they don't know.

When I said animal I meant furry porn.   Furries insist the two are different, but anyone who isn't a furry won't notice the difference.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> I just said they don't know.
> 
> When I said animal I meant furry porn.   Furries insist the two are different, but anyone who isn't a furry won't notice the difference.



There's a reason why it's called furry porn, so that people know the two are differnt (very differnt) furry porn is...well, it's basically an anime fetish. Anyone who isn't furry would know the differnce just you explain it well enough and don't fuck it all up. *looks out for ArcticWolf*


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 5, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> There's a reason why it's called furry porn, so that people know the two are differnt (very differnt) furry porn is...well, it's basically an anime fetish. Anyone who isn't furry would know the differnce just you explain it well enough and don't fuck it all up. *looks out for ArcticWolf*


No seriously, if someone sees a furry and a furry sexing, they aren't going to think "Oh it's just anime", they are going to think "Oh my GOD animal porn!"  They aren't going to excuse it just because the animals have human facial expressions and have humanized bodies.  Furries are still animals to most people.


----------



## Arc (May 5, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> . Anyone who isn't furry would know the differnce just you explain it well enough and don't fuck it all up. *looks out for ArcticWolf*



Nah...look at my new title.

Yeah...this is really a problem of the fandom.
When "normal" people see Furry-Porn without any information about it, they are most likely like "zomfg! Animal-porn!".
But when you have enough time to explain it, most of them will get the the difference.
...but sometimes they won't...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Nah...look at my new title.
> 
> Yeah...this is really a problem of the fandom.
> When "normal" people see Furry-Porn without any information about it, they are most likely like "zomfg! Animal-porn!".
> ...



If all else fails, just say "But I'm not into that kind of stuff..."


----------



## Arc (May 5, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> If all else fails, just say "But I'm not into that kind of stuff..."


That's what I am doing in RL.

And on the Internet I just say I am only into dragon-porn (which ist true), people don't seem to have much problems with this. Maybe because dragons are not real/no animals, so they don't see it as "animal-porn".


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

If I was a decent artist I'd have no problem drawing it in front of people=/  I'm just not, so really no point in saying it :O


----------



## Entlassen (May 5, 2008)

A few days ago, this girl made me an origami fox, which I promptly showed to a few people.

One of them asked why I liked foxes, and this one douche-fag said "he's a furry, he likes to fuck animals."

Since then these two metalheads that I occasionally hang out with have been giving me funny looks and not saying anything to me...


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

Just try and make light of it, man.

I'm the butt of jokes at times, but I'm so goofy and (when I need to be) dismissive with people at work, nobody really cares. We all make jokes about each other and, in the end, we're cool.

With my friends.. I talk about my furry urges openly, and they make jokes, but we're a family, I guess, so we all make fun of each other's quirks.

Don't play their game and let it bother you, cus that's all some people really want.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Just try and make light of it, man.
> 
> I'm the butt of jokes at times, but I'm so goofy and (when I need to be) dismissive with people at work, nobody really cares. We all make jokes about each other and, in the end, we're cool.
> 
> ...



/agreed, well said...


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Just try and make light of it, man.
> 
> I'm the butt of jokes at times, but I'm so goofy and (when I need to be) dismissive with people at work, nobody really cares. We all make jokes about each other and, in the end, we're cool.
> 
> ...



Bra-vo my good fur, Bra-vo. *claps slowly* I was explainig Furry to some AP art students and they Got INTERESTED of all things...


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

When dealing with an issue that is a hot topic in a room full of people who don't want to show interest for the risk of being ridiculed by others, making it so much easier to laugh and say shit, you just have to keep a sense of humor.


----------



## Springdragon (May 6, 2008)

Springdragon randomly joins the conversation.

Well, they have to make fun of something. I already have smart, small, culturally ignorant, violent, and Chinese against me, so most people never get to the non-human part, except, that you can't really make fun of a person for having a good vocabulary, being academically proficient, knowing a lot of ways to hurt people, and speaking two foreign languages..so.. I never really understood the "making fun of" part either.


----------



## Snickers (May 9, 2008)

This is a little country town. Furries are apparently unheard of. So I dont get mocked...but.. i do feel alone abit.. Im sure im the only furry-furry in my school.


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

I think one of my friends figured out, the others prolly have doubts but they don't know what a furry is exactly so they probably just think their mind is playing them tricks. Still, if they find out one day, no doubt they'll do the math.

Not that I'm really open about it, but I do drop a huge hint by drawing furry around my friends (though I never draw pr0n). I would like to be more open, though. Thinking about it, actually. Anyway, I always thought people who matter to me wouldn't care if I accepted auto-derision, and I would... after seeing the testimonies in this thread, notably Grimfang's, I'm starting to think a 'coming out' may be something more doable than I anticipated.

...

Sorry for hogging the thread.


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I think one of my friends figured out, the others prolly have doubts but they don't know what a furry is exactly so they probably just think their mind is playing them tricks. Still, if they find out one day, no doubt they'll do the math.
> 
> Not that I'm really open about it, but I do drop a huge hint by drawing furry around my friends (though I never draw pr0n). I would like to be more open, though. Thinking about it, actually. Anyway, I always thought people who matter to me wouldn't care if I accepted auto-derision, and I would... after seeing the testimonies in this thread, notably Grimfang's, I'm starting to think a 'coming out' may be something more doable than I anticipated.
> 
> ...



If they have an idea what it is, go for it.  I had a friend find out and he wants a fursona now for himself.^^  Mainly besides my fursona I draw feral, so people really don't connect the dots.



Entlassen said:


> A few days ago, this girl made me an origami fox, which I promptly showed to a few people.
> 
> One of them asked why I liked foxes, and this one douche-fag said "he's a furry, he likes to fuck animals."
> 
> Since then these two metalheads that I occasionally hang out with have been giving me funny looks and not saying anything to me...



If it comes up again, be honest.  Hell my other choice for school was vet cause I love all animals really.  I'm a softy like that though.


----------



## Snickers (May 10, 2008)

I think being a furry isnt that big of a deal or something you should hide, its a matter of who you are and how you express things, if you make a big deal out of it then you have something to worry.

The whole "furry fucks animals" thing is a misguided concept, those people need to be corrected before they spread the wrong definition.


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

> I was wondering how many people get accosted and ridiculed at their school



Me? Never have been.

And was I making it public? Yeps.


----------



## Monak (May 10, 2008)

I went to high school with a kid who figured me out when he saw me doodling in class one day.  He went to say shit , no one knew what the hell he was talking about , further more I ripped on him cause he said I was drawing furs yiffing.  I ask you this how would he know what its called?


----------



## WetWolf (May 10, 2008)

almost everyone i know in rl knows im a furry ive made more freinds then haters though they respect me for being open and sometimes bluntly honest. i have no shyness shame or regret


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

I am very open about it too...only thing, that stops me from telling it to everyone I know, is that no one...really no one...at my school seems to know what a Furry is...so I would have to explain it each time again and again...I am just too lazy to do that.


----------



## harry2110 (May 23, 2008)

I have a friend that down right hates furrys and another that is anti-fur and doesn't comments as much.


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

Yes - I got picked on a lot in high school 'cause I had no idea that MTV had that whole Sex2K thing about furries.  Then in college, I quit the anime club due to /b/tards. >__>


----------



## Intruder (May 23, 2008)

Nobody really knows that I'm a furry. I actually do a fantastic job at hiding it. This, however, is mostly due to the fact that I am amongst the ranks of Anonymous. The friends I grew up with were also Anons and we didn't touch the subject of furries often, when we did I gave my honest opinion and said "It's just another fetish, I only really get bothered and destroy the ones causing drama." My opinion on it has changed a bit since those times, now that I enjoy and do a little of my own art. I'll still fursecute the dramacows, tho. Being a furry is no excuse to be an attention whore.


----------



## navi111 (May 23, 2008)

I most likely had most of the school talking behind my back. I rarely had anyone say something to me. Even though I carried a plushie around with me for almost two years and for about six months wore an orange tiger fur jacket. I had a few comments on the jacket but once people found out how warm it was I had a hard time keeping it for myself. But I know not everyone will understand, and that Ill have to put up with people. But don't get upset over it cause thats what they want you to do.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 25, 2008)

if at school you yell out that you're a furry, then you deserve to be beaten up.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 25, 2008)

DuncanFox is a smart un. What he said.

Off-subject sort of.
The funny thing I noticed with alot of people who don't know the fandom is all you have to do is tell them what yiffing is and you will have a dedicated anti-fur on your hands.

As for me I'm different, I seek knowledge so I have an educated hatred.


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 30, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> .Off-subject sort of.
> The funny thing I noticed with alot of people who don't know the fandom is all you have to do is tell them what yiffing is and you will have a dedicated anti-fur on your hands.



*nods* i know what you mean by that....i know a few people that would surely react severely badly to me saying im a furry, or saying what yiffing is(Personally, im not into that sort of thing to be honest). But anyways, since im certain no-one in my school knows what a furry is, i think i'd prefer to keep it that way, especially with my school being chav-infested Â¬_Â¬. One of my friends has become part of the furry fandom, but only the clean side of it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2008)

My advice to any furries who still attend school is; Keep ya trap shut about it! , Telling people you are furry will make "bullies" aware of it and then use that against you to bully you. So Shhhhh Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 30, 2008)

Only my best friend knows that I am a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2008)

Blondi said:


> Only my best friend knows that I am a furry.



I wouldn't go telling everybody. just keep it between us, your friend and yourself , I don't tell anyone, i don't even put it on my CV/Resume under hobbies. (yes, i am not at school anymore)


----------



## Lazer (Oct 30, 2008)

I never had any problem with people calling me out on being a furry in school, but I was always weird and people were always picking on me.. but I never gave a damn and just kept on being myself.. So don't let it bother you, but at the same time don't make a big deal out of being a furry or expect anyone to accept you for it.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2008)

I never talked to the simple minded people at my school, I was the guy with no friends. oh well.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 30, 2008)

Ay, kids these days. Can't understand the difference between furry and zoophile.

Makes me wonder what they're teaching them......... wait, I learn from them..........shit.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 30, 2008)

WEEELLLL I think that most people out there are way to absorbed in themselves to find anything worthwhile in other people. Unless it makes them look good and exalted, they will just put you down. Most people are not like a select few of us who try to be open minded.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 30, 2008)

No one knows shit about furry in my school xep my friends xD


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 30, 2008)

Never had anyproblem about anything at school, even less related about furry xD

I'm mostly the one who want to fight with other and scare em, so i take a lil visit at headmaster xD

But anyway, nobody ever insulted me. Well some did, but they paid...

And ive allots of friend, and i know manyyy people... xD


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 30, 2008)

I havn't had an problems, other than with just the fucktards that pick people out at random to pester.  As of now, nobody even knows I'm a furry, I'm not even sure if anyone at my school even knows what one is...


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 30, 2008)

I doubt anyone in my town or school knows what a furry is. Besides, even if people knew, only a select few people would make fun of me because everybody else either doesn't care, doesn't know me, or is just afraid of me.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 31, 2008)

Try being less of a creeper. 

It works wonders.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 31, 2008)

its funny. At andrean, people either like my art or dont give a shit


----------



## Estidel (Oct 31, 2008)

How the hell would all that many people know in the first place unless you just ran around screaming that you're a furry? No one at my school ever figured anything out, and I was and still am pretty much a 9 on the furry obviosity scale.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 31, 2008)

Now at my high school I don't think many people heard or even knew what they were except for the people in the anime club. At the time however I down right denied that I would be a furry mainly because my friends really made them sounds like they were fucked up in the head so I just ignored it for the time being.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Just try and make light of it, man.
> 
> I'm the butt of jokes at times, but I'm so goofy and (when I need to be) dismissive with people at work, nobody really cares. We all make jokes about each other and, in the end, we're cool.
> 
> ...





Grimfang said:


> With my friends.. I talk about my furry urges openly, and they make jokes, but we're a family, I guess, so we all make fun of each other's quirks.





Grimfang said:


> With my friends.. I talk about my furry urges openly





Grimfang said:


> I talk about my furry urges





Grimfang said:


> furry urges



Wat?

So you'll just casually walk up to your friends and be all like, "man I sure could go for some dog boners right now  , seriously, I just saw the hottest dog and now I'm getting all these *FURRY URGES :[ *. "


----------



## MayDay (Oct 31, 2008)

Luckily for me I've never had this problem seeing that noone within a 1000km radius of where I live even knows what a furry is! Once my friends saw my sketchbook with my furry drawings and only commented they were good. Some even thought those 'dog people' were pretty cute. Best part about living in Asia is most people are one step behind anything new or weird in the west. Maybe I should try converting them into furries... *Holds the holy bible of furries and blesses people with furry water


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Nov 1, 2008)

In university the only two opinions that matter are that of your prof and your circle of friends. When the student body is measured in the tens of thousands, public opinion of you becomes moot, especially since everyone is so caught up in their own lives and dramas that they don't have any "give a shit" left over to spend on random weirdos they don't even really know. Besides, intellectualism isn't ever a cause for ridicule, unlike in highschool, because all of the stupids couldn't get in. This is yet another reason why University kicks ass.

However, unless the OP is wearing a tail to school (a furry did that in my highschool, but he was freakish in other ways too) or doing something else equally obvious and irregular I can't see why he would be made fun of.


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 1, 2008)

Never had any problem in school or amongst friends because I give them little reason to suspect anything. I'm the kind that slips under the radar. I don't think anyone's even noticed that the only things they can use to jest 3) about me are years older and deader than anything on them.


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Nov 2, 2008)

Well...  I go to a charter school (~200 kids) so i suppose gossip spreading is not a big thing and i understand this is a major factor but still, not many people know what a furry is, unless they have spent there fair share of time on the internet. But i still don't understand why hide it :<? I mean all styles, skater, goths, punk kids; They all show off the fact that their this or that, so why no us Furrys, Why not show off were Furrys?! I mean in the time and place we live in people find some thing to mes with in all of us, in every social group, SO WHAT!!?? Big deal if people think were strange, people think Goths (i have no problem with goths, there neat XD) are strange, do they stop wearing chains and black? No they dress the same, because they dont care what people think. So why sould we care? Again i understand were a bit stranger than other social groups, but we souldnt hide away only revealing our selves to our fellow Fur, let people who want to, and people u want to know, KNOW! Being open isnt a bad thing, its good to show who and what we are. At my school just about every one knows im a furry, half dont know what one is, but they know and some call me "The Furry" cause im the only one there, and i kinda like the name :3. 
Altogether, Show people your sketch book when they ask, take your collar where ever you go, write furry on your hand.
And when people ask " Are you a Furry?" Look em in the eye, smile wide and say : 
"Why, yes. Yes I am. Thank You"

Come on guys show your colors..or err tails and ears :3

~ Che Wolf


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Estidel said:


> How the hell would all that many people know in the first place unless you just ran around screaming that you're a furry? No one at my school ever figured anything out, and I was and still am pretty much a 9 on the furry obviosity scale.


I never told them i was a furry.Any less, what a furry was.The only people who know are those who are artists themselfs


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> Well... I go to a charter school (~200 kids) so i suppose gossip spreading is not a big thing and i understand this is a major factor but still, not many people know what a furry is, unless they have spent there fair share of time on the internet. But i still don't understand why hide it :<? I mean all styles, skater, goths, punk kids; They all show off the fact that their this or that, so why no us Furrys, Why not show off were Furrys?! I mean in the time and place we live in people find some thing to mes with in all of us, in every social group, SO WHAT!!?? Big deal if people think were strange, people think Goths (i have no problem with goths, there neat XD) are strange, do they stop wearing chains and black? No they dress the same, because they dont care what people think. So why sould we care? Again i understand were a bit stranger than other social groups, but we souldnt hide away only revealing our selves to our fellow Fur, let people who want to, and people u want to know, KNOW! Being open isnt a bad thing, its good to show who and what we are. At my school just about every one knows im a furry, half dont know what one is, but they know and some call me "The Furry" cause im the only one there, and i kinda like the name :3.
> Altogether, Show people your sketch book when they ask, take your collar where ever you go, write furry on your hand.
> And when people ask " Are you a Furry?" Look em in the eye, smile wide and say :
> "Why, yes. Yes I am. Thank You"
> ...



Holy crap are you serious?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy crap are you serious?



Some people haven't experienced cruelty yet.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Some people haven't experienced cruelty yet.



Honestly I can't get past the comparisons D: .


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Honestly I can't get past the comparisons D: .



So how about them skaters and their skateboard on skateboard porn?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> So how about them skaters and their skateboard on skateboard porn?



I know right, I can't believe they're willing to allow illustrated child porn on their skater art websites D: .


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Nov 2, 2008)

Skateboard porn? RADICAL!!!

I liked roleplaying in Highschool, I still do. I can DM almost every mainstream system and some of the non-mainstream ones. I'm an executive member of my University's tabletop club.

The only people who knew I liked RPGs in highschool were people who would catch me reading a book or talking with another somewhat nerdy friend about it. If they asked, I'd tell the truth. They would almost universally show disinterest and usually drop the subject so they could talk about something they found more interesting.

My passion for roleplaying is not, has not been, and will never be a cornerstone of my identity. It's a hobby I enjoy very much and am very good at, but is not what I am. I don't understand why anyone would be proud of being known as "the furry" since I certainly would feel cheapened if people only knew and acknowledged a one dimensional label that they felt applied to me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

I wore a tail at my school the 31st and no one gave me hate.


----------



## Jack (Nov 2, 2008)

nobody now. I have become more popular at school.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is the reason why most people hide it (I know its been said somewhere in this thread but I'll say it again)

1. There are way to many freaks out there and I would rather not be associated with them, I like anthros yes but all that others stuff I don't like and if that means hide my hobby then fine.

2. It also depends on your location and how the people act and are open minded, where I lived at you'll get jumped and messed with for being part of the chess club; show them your someone who likes talking animals and boy I would of been fighting 'till I graduated.

3. Unlike other fandoms, the furry fandom has shit loads of porn with members who is in the fandom for just that, porn. Like some others stated in some of the above post, you don't see gothic porn everywhere you look for information about goths or skater porn when you look for skaters. People believe that furries just want to fap to porn all day and fuck and most people wouldn't want a rep like that.


----------



## Tazzin (Nov 3, 2008)

No one at my school knows or cares about furries. Except for one of my friends. I knew she was anti-furry, and when it came up that I'm a furry, we just kinda ignored it and we still do.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

I actually have a friend who knows about the furry fandom but isn't into it,but still uses the word yiff. confusing


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 3, 2008)

no probs what so ever with those that know about it. and the one person who comments acts anti occassionaly when he feels like hacking me off but he's still a good friend


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

No furry haters at my school. One of my friends thinks people on fur forums could be dodgy, but hell.. anyone on the internet can be. That's about the only negative feedback I've gotten about furry though. Not that I advertise my furriness. One of the furs at my school advertises mine and the other furry's furriness for us.. against my will, but oh well. I don't really care.


----------



## mmmke (Nov 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Honestly I can't get past the comparisons D: .



what he means is skateboarders have their own style, like clothes and such and you can usually tell if they skate just by looking at em, so i think he meant why dont furry's wera a phi paw, or tails & ears,or something like that so you can tell if they are a fur, (i think)

but i can see why someone wouldnt want to, ridicule and what not, but i haven't had trouble and i draw furrys on my board, and in class and such and no one knows what they are, they just say "did you draw that"  and i get compliments and such. But i guess it varies from state to state, town to town 

 (rant HURRR =B)


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 4, 2008)

mmmke said:


> what he means is skateboarders have their own style, like clothes and such and you can usually tell if they skate just by looking at em, so i think he meant why dont furry's wera a phi paw, or tails & ears,or something like that so you can tell if they are a fur, (i think)
> 
> but i can see why someone wouldnt want to, ridicule and what not, but i haven't had trouble and i draw furrys on my board, and in class and such and no one knows what they are, they just say "did you draw that" and i get compliments and such. But i guess it varies from state to state, town to town
> 
> (rant HURRR =B)



Errrrr, are you new to the fandom?


----------



## Bambi (Nov 4, 2008)

It's always hard to find a crowd in Highschool that 'we' can blend in with -- highschool especially.

Keep looking, because you will find someone with some sort of an interest.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2008)

its too underground fo skoo


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

surprisingly... i don't get picked on in school for being a furry, actually, that's not surprising to me... no one at school knows i am a furry (not even my friends) i get picked on because i am strange and random...


----------



## SpaderG (Nov 15, 2008)

Heh...the only furry I know of at my school is the morbidly obese kid known as "Shamu" or "Mr.Nipples" who looks at furry porn out in the open on the school's computers. He introduced me to this site, but there is no way I'll talk to him about it.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well...I try to be noted as a furry. I'm not hated, but feared ^_^. I just growl and howl and I like how people watches me. Also, bite people is fun too. My teachers...well...they note that, but I dunno if they know what's a furry. I even changed my name to match my fursona's, but I can't get them to call me like that...


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 15, 2008)

I dont talk about it in school or in public.  I only talk about it with my very close friends.  I do this because i know people are very narrow-minded and will do whatever they can to ridicule me because I'm different.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone in my school with the gut's to beat me up for being 'furry' would be far to busy beating people up for other things they give a shit about. 

So no.


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a few people at school, mostly just a few /b/tards who bother me about "Fucking dogs in the ass" and a kid who wants to punch people who wear "those furry costumes."  

People really don't care if you tell them at all, if you constantly pester them about it and for show them furry art, then they might get really pissed, but other than that I'm just a regular guy now.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't feel the need to brag about it in High School. If I can meet some furries at University, then I'll try to make friends with them. But otherwise, I keep my furriness in my own room.


----------



## zevvy (Nov 20, 2008)

so far only 2 of my close friends knows im a furry and one of them never heard of one in their life. as for the rest of the school, i dont want to know their reaction. most of my friends wouldnt care though, but i still havent told them. i'm planning to wear my collar to a friend's party soon. maybe then they will find some connection.....


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

back when I was i school, yea I know the stone age, no one made much fun of me. It was a small private school of only 300 from k to 12. I came to the school at a very dark time in my life, I had just lost my mate. Yea I was young so was she, but drunk drivers just dont care what age you are.

I had a horrid dark evil attitude, and did not give a damn what people thought of me. That did not change over the next 3 years. How did it work out? I don't know dont care, i was there for the education. I went on to work for Disney world in florida and made some great friends. I was a furry back then, still am a furry today, let anyone who asks know why and if they dont like me for that, their loss.

Don't be popular, be yourself, popular is over rated and stressful. Being you is the kewlist thing. Hard but then again anything worth having does not come easy.

PS: I'm a furry fan, because I still have not figured a way to get rid of this damn human skin.


----------



## Yevon (Nov 21, 2008)

Meh, i hate the fact that those who call themselves "normal," have to pick on or bother people that are not like them.  Its something that is a fact of life, you act different you'll either be avoided or tormented.  I was a little of both, but now that I am in college I am getting more confidence in who I am and can tell people to go to hell with out caring about there feelings.

And back on topic, most of my friends know I am a furry, but I dont have ears or any of the "typical" signs of the fandom, yet


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 21, 2008)

When people see someone unique or different they feel threatened and want to attack it. There are no open furries at the schools I attented for that reason. People who wear cloths that are not up todate on fashion trends are looked down upon, people who actualy strive to be different are called names and teased. It used to be the 'in' Abercrombie stuff but now it is going towards 'Gothic' clothing. (F*** you Hot Topic/Twilight)


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Lyxen said:


> its too underground fo skoo


Highschool furry fans are too few and widespread.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 21, 2008)

Hahaha

Them:Why do you fuck dogs?
Me: Oh, you mean your mum?

XD


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

I am in college and the worst I get is 'fur fag' from a gay. We tease back and forth so it is all in good sport.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm fine now. Though an emo guy plans to kill me, I won't do anything to make him mad. PS: Furries are few and somewhat-hated on Mexico. :3


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 21, 2008)

well i know people that talk bad about furries. even one said that we should be all destroyed... that is why i am a closet fur until college...


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 21, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> well i know people that talk bad about furries. even one said that we should be all destroyed... that is why i am a closet fur until college...




well to add more.... one of my closest friends knows i am one... this is because we got on the subject of yiff XD but anyways he is ok with it and it isnt so much of a big deal... i know some of his biggest secrets. so if he reveals that i am a furry, i have blackmail XD


----------



## Magikian (Nov 22, 2008)

Pretty much no-one knows abut teh furry at my school, only my group of friends.

If anyone did find out, they wouldn't care, and just go about being generic jock assholes.


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Pretty much no-one knows abut teh furry at my school, only my group of friends.
> 
> If anyone did find out, they wouldn't care, and just go about being generic jock assholes.




Wish I was at your school =/


----------



## Drfrontflip (Nov 24, 2008)

no one in my school know any thing of furry, and that's great!!


----------



## Jojo (Nov 24, 2008)

The kids in my school are way too ignorant to even know what a furry is; but once i brought it up and explained it to them, and surprisingly alot of them seemed to really like the idea.


----------



## lovennight (Nov 24, 2008)

Well i don't have haters at my school they just thing the whole furry idea is weird.. however I have a lot of furry friends outside of school about 10 or 15 :3


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 25, 2008)

sry for all the cussing, i hate my school with a passion, just go there because i can listen to my ipod all day & still pass with 100s

well, im friends with evry1 in my school(except for this bias bitch) because its such a small fucking school. i told 2 people i am a fur(out of the 10 that go to my retarded ass school) & they already know furs out of school. so no
yay


----------



## LoC (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm out of school. (Yeah)

But... Yeah, if I had let anyone knew about what really went on in my mind then back then, then I would be pretty sure I would have become a pariah.


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 26, 2008)

My whole life, but it's more because I'm short and wearing glasses. And of course not participating in fashion trends.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, well, just some days ago I got seriously hated by an emo that was my friend. We fought over an otaku girl. :3


----------



## zevvy (Dec 11, 2008)

no one in my school knows what a furry is. only 2 of my friends know. i swear, when i was telling on of them the conversation when something like this. 

Me: "I'm a furry."
Him: "....furry....penis?"
Me: o-O

both dont really care. though one of them laughs when i said i wanted to buy a fur lined jacket because he thought it was related to a fetish. >_>


----------



## koppnik (Dec 11, 2008)

Most people don't even know what a furry is, but if anyone finds out, don't take them on. Just either say 'What the hell is a furry?' and walk off, or 'Yes, YES I am, and my life is BETTER than yours. Scum.' and walk off proudly. I've never had this experience, but I'd go for the first one, just to be safe.


----------

